# Rotor size for Mk4 jetta GLI?



## boots30 (Nov 27, 2007)

also do u have to get the pads with sensors?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

GLI 1.8T's have 312mm front & 256mm rear rotors.
Fronts... recommended to get sensors. If you don't...it's nothing major.


----------



## boots30 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*

thanx a lot


----------

